# Wenig Schlaf - Trotzdem hellwach



## Rushk (15. März 2010)

Hallü,
ihr kennt es sicher auch:
Man hat nur wenige Stunden geschlafen (2-4 Stunden) aber fühlt sich trotzdem hellwach wie als ob man gerade 12 Stunden durchgeschlafen hätte.
Mich intressiert nun wie sowas überhaupt passieren kann, dass der der Körper trotz wenig Schlaf so munter ist...
Von daher wollte ich einfach mal die klugen Köpfe hier im OT fragen, ob sich wer damit auskennt und es mir erklären könnte?
Und Nein, am Tag vorher wurde nichts besonderes gemacht, war ein ganz normaler Tag wie immer. ^^


----------



## Harloww (15. März 2010)

Google nach "Power Nap".


----------



## Skyler93 (15. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Google nach "Power Nap".



es erklärt aber i-wie nicht seine frage wenn ich richtig gelesen hab
bei mir ist das auch manchmal so, ich krieg nur 1-2 stunden schlaf, bin aber hellwach, dies könnt aber auch dran liegen das ich 2 tage durchmachen kann und hellwach bin, najo brauch halt ne ablenkung in der nacht
tagsüber ( ab mittag) kann ich nichtmehr einschlafen


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. März 2010)

Bei mir ist nur das umgekehrte Phänomen zu beobachten.
Ich kann 12 Stunden schlafen und bin immernoch hundemüde.


----------



## Rushk (15. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Google nach "Power Nap".



Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist damit ein Mittagsschlaf gemeint.

Ich meinte jedoch einen Schlaf der nur wenige Stunden dauert und nachdem man sich wieder komplett fit fühlt..

Beispiel bei mir:

0:00 ins Bett, 3:30 aufgewacht und war hellwach wie als ob ich komplett ausgeschlafen hätte. Danach konnte ich ganz normal aufstehen usw und meinen Tag beginnen, obwohl ich eigentlich ein ziemlicher Morgenmuffel bin.


----------



## Kremlin (15. März 2010)

Wo ist dein Problem? Du kannst früh morgens schon Sex haben, ist doch super! Die meisten sind morgens garnicht körperlich in der Lage dazu.


----------



## Dominau (15. März 2010)

Hab ich auch ab und zu..
kp warum, ist aber eig recht cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so hat man mehr vom tag.


----------



## Skyler93 (15. März 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Wo ist dein Problem? Du kannst früh morgens schon Sex haben, ist doch super! Die meisten sind morgens garnicht körperlich in der Lage dazu.



ehrlich wenns um sex geht bin ich immer bereit, dies könnt auch daran liegen das ich erst 16 bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Partnerin muss natürlich stimmen Oo)


----------



## Rushk (15. März 2010)

Ich sage ja nicht das es mich stören würde, stört mich nicht im Geringsten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde es eher sehr angenehm, von daher würde ich gerne wissen wie man es hinbekommt öfters so kurz zu schlafen, jedoch komplett erholt zu sein.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. März 2010)

Rushk schrieb:


> Ich sage ja nicht das es mich stören würde, stört mich nicht im Geringsten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich schätze mal das es keine "echte" erholung ist
wahrscheinlich einfach eine erhöhte ausschüttung von Adrenalin und anderen erheiternden Hormonen


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. März 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> ehrlich wenns um sex geht bin ich immer bereit, dies könnt auch daran liegen das ich erst 16 bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du bist 16... und wie alle in deinem Alter bist du SEX GEIL! und denkst jeden tag an nackte frauen. ^^ 

also kein wunder das du dauer bereit bist. xD


----------



## Ykon (15. März 2010)

Powernapping kommt dem schon ziemlich nahe, passt aber nicht zu 100% hier rein.

Ich hab mal was darüber gelesen, dass man sich erholt fühlt, weil man sich aufgrund der geringen Schlafzeit noch nicht im Tiefschlaf aufgehalten hat. Also das aufstehen fällt einem leichter und man fühlt sich wach, ist es aber in den meisten Fällen aber nicht.

Diese Nacht z.B. hab ich knapp vier Stunden Schlaf hinter mir und ich konnte ziemlich gut aufstehen. Aber nach ungefähr sieben bis acht Stunden Schlaf fühl ich mich morgens wie ein Wrack. Ab neun Stunden Schlaf bin ich normalerweise wirklich ausgeschlafen und erholt. Hatte auch mal ne anstrengende Klausurwoche hinter mir, wo ich täglich durschnittlich fünf bis sechs Stunden Schlaf hatte. Am Freitag hab ich mich doppelt so alt gefühlt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rushk (15. März 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich schätze mal das es keine "echte" erholung ist
> wahrscheinlich einfach eine erhöhte ausschüttung von Adrenalin und anderen erheiternden Hormonen



Wenn der Körper wirklich mehrere Hormone ausschüttet wie du vermutest, weißt du auch warum der Körper dies tut?


Aber Danke schonmal für den Tipp. ^^


----------



## puKyyy (15. März 2010)

mhm, hab heut nacht nur 3 stunden geschlafen, da ich solang vor der glotze war.
jedenfalls war ich vormittags hundemüde. hab mich dann nachmittags für ca ne stunde hingelegt.
Jetzt bin ich auch hellwach. Dafür kann ich dann jetzt wieder schlecht einschlafen.
Bei mir verlagert sich so die Ruhezeit, was aber nicht gut ist^^


----------



## Rushk (15. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Powernapping kommt dem schon ziemlich nahe, passt aber nicht zu 100% hier rein.
> 
> Ich hab mal was darüber gelesen, dass man sich erholt fühlt, weil man sich aufgrund der geringen Schlafzeit noch nicht im Tiefschlaf aufgehalten hat. Also das aufstehen fällt einem leichter und man fühlt sich wach, ist es aber in den meisten Fällen aber nicht.
> 
> ...



Das könnte natürlich auch eine Erklärung sein. Ich habe aber mal gehört, dass man sich bereits nach etwa 30 Minuten in der Tiefschlafphase befindet, wären dann 4 Stunden nicht schon definitiv zu viel?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. März 2010)

Rushk schrieb:


> Wenn der Körper wirklich mehrere Hormone ausschüttet wie du vermutest, weißt du auch warum der Körper dies tut?
> 
> 
> Aber Danke schonmal für den Tipp. ^^



ich kann hier auch nur im dunkeln rumstochern

der körper ist darauf ausgelegt zu schlafen bis er der meinung ist erholt genug zu sein
wenn der schlaf allerdings unterbrochen wird muss das für deinen körper nen deftigen grund haben
im altmodischen sinne würde das gefahr bedeuten
das würde die hormonausschüttung erklären
-> also eine maßnahme um dich schnell auf den damm und aus der "gefahrenzone" zu bringen


----------



## Skyler93 (15. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Du bist 16... und wie alle in deinem Alter bist du SEX GEIL! und denkst jeden tag an nackte frauen. ^^
> 
> also kein wunder das du dauer bereit bist. xD



ich bestreite dies nicht, aber ich glaub wir fallen vom thena ab, also ich denke das hat was mim tiefschlaf zu tun


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Du bist 16... und *wie alle* in deinem Alter bist du SEX GEIL! und denkst jeden tag an nackte frauen. ^^
> 
> also kein wunder das du dauer bereit bist. xD



Zweifelhafte Aussage.


----------



## Asayur (15. März 2010)

Rushk schrieb:


> Das könnte natürlich auch eine Erklärung sein. Ich habe aber mal gehört, dass man sich bereits nach etwa 30 Minuten in der Tiefschlafphase befindet, wären dann 4 Stunden nicht schon definitiv zu viel?



Die Phasen wechseln sich ab, Einschlaf, Traum, Tiefschlaf und Aufwachphase, meist passiertes, dass du in einer Tiefschlafphase aus dem Bett geklingelt wirst, darum fühlst du dich so "elend" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



um es zu unterstreichen, mal ein Hypnogramm .)


----------



## Ykon (15. März 2010)

Rushk schrieb:


> Das könnte natürlich auch eine Erklärung sein. Ich habe aber mal gehört, dass man sich bereits nach etwa 30 Minuten in der Tiefschlafphase befindet, wären dann 4 Stunden nicht schon definitiv zu viel?



*grml* Hab mich mal während einer Projektreihe in der Schule ziemlich lange mit Träumen und psychologischen Hintergründen von Schlaf, Träumen und all den Quatsch befasst... Ist aber bisschen was her. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich schau mal nochmal in den alten Unterlagen nach. *g*


----------



## Galdos (15. März 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich schätze mal das es keine "echte" erholung ist
> wahrscheinlich einfach eine erhöhte ausschüttung von Adrenalin und anderen erheiternden Hormonen



Darauf würde ich auch tippen. Irgendein Hormon-Cocktail wird dir da die Power geben, allen voran das schon genannte Adrenalin ist da dann bestimmt in hohem Maß in deinem Körper vorhanden. Der fehlende Schlaf, 3 1/2 Stunden sind nämlich definitiv zu wenig, wird durch körpereigene Muntermacher halt eben wieder halbwegs ausgeglichen. Immer so machen würde ich das aber nicht.

Denn wenn man ab und zu, oder 2-3 Tage lang mal so kurz schläft, ist das kein Problem für den Körper, bei anhaltender Belastung durch nur 3-4 Stunden Schlaf dürfte aber deine Gesundheit ganz schnell den Bach runtergehen. Irgendwo hab´ ich nämlich mal gelesen, dass die optimale Zeitspanne zum Schlafen zwischen 6-8 Stunden liegt. Dauerhaft weniger, aber auch dauerhaft mehr Schlaf, können auf ernsthaftere Erkrankungen hinweisen, die dann u.U. behandelt werden müssten (dies könnte z. B. für dich gelten, sweet_mushrooms)

Außerdem meine ich mich dran erinnern zu können, dass wir im Biologie-Leistungskurs-Unterricht mal darüber gesprochen haben, dass die Adrenalinausschüttung und die damit verbundene Aufputschwirkung ebenfalls sehr gefährlich sein kann (garantieren kann ich´s nicht, das Zeug gehört leider nicht zum Lehrplan in NRW). Da war irgendwie was von wegen dass das Adrenalin dich zwar kurzfristig munter macht, dir aber auch längerfristig noch vorgaukelt, du wärst voll auf´m Damm, du bist es aber weder körperlich/motorisch, noch geistig nicht wirklich (hat so´n bisschen was vom Alkohol, wenn man schon einiges getrunken hat, man dann trotzdem denkt, man könne alles noch wie im nüchternen Zustand machen und dann fallen einem ständig die Gläser und Flaschen um/runter, und man fragt sich wieso... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Also alles in allem auf Dauer nicht sehr empfehlenswert, diese Art von Kurzschlaf. Außerdem ist so ein Bett doch so schön weich und kuschelig, da will man um 3:30 Uhr doch noch gar nicht raus aus den Federn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Rushk (15. März 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich kann hier auch nur im dunkeln rumstochern
> 
> der körper ist darauf ausgelegt zu schlafen bis er der meinung ist erholt genug zu sein
> wenn der schlaf allerdings unterbrochen wird muss das für deinen körper nen deftigen grund haben
> ...



Klingt logisch. Aber in meinem Bett kann ich soweit keine Gefahr erkennen, und Träume in denen etwas gefährliches passiert ist hatte ich auch nicht.


Nebenbei war auch alles leise und ruhig - wie immer halt.


----------



## Skyler93 (15. März 2010)

Rushk schrieb:


> Klingt logisch. Aber in meinem Bett kann ich soweit keine Gefahr erkennen, und Träume in denen etwas gefährliches passiert ist hatte ich auch nicht.
> 
> 
> Nebenbei war auch alles leise und ruhig - wie immer halt.



hmm träume in denen was schlimmes passiert?
ich hab das öfters mal gehabt, das ich nachts aufgewacht bin und erstmal gedacht hab Puuuh ich hab nur geträumt aber kann mir deswegen was schlimmes passieren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (15. März 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hyponogramm ist schön und gut, aber macht keinen Sinn ohne Erklärung. :>

Also was du gesagt hattest machte schon Sinn und war auch fast komplett richtig. Es gibt halt die vier Schlafphasen (I-IV) und die rem Schlafphase (rapid eye movement). Jedenfalls kann man die Phasen eins bis vier so beschreiben, dass Phase eins ein leichter Schlaf, kurz nach dem Einschlafen ist. Phase zwei ist quasi das Gleiche, nur dass sich etwas mehr im Gehirn tut. () Phase drei ist der Übergang zum Tiefschlaf und Phase vier ist der Tiefschlaf. Diese Phasen wiederholen sich während des Schlafprozesses ziemlich oft (wie man im Hyponogramm sieht) und haben auch etwas damit zu tun, wie man sich fühlt, wenn man in der jeweiligen Schlafphase geweckt wird. Es ist dabei natürlich viel angenehmer in Phase zwei geweckt zu werden, als in Phase vier. :>
Die REM Schlafphase ist eine spezielle Schlafphase, die noch nicht komplett erforscht wurde (und ich sie deshalb auch nicht viel weiter erläutern möchte). Nur soviel, dass man in dieser Schlafphase komplett relaxt ist und der Körper wirklich im Stromsparmodus arbeitet. *g* Nur halt die Augen nicht, die während dieser Phase permanent am blinzeln sind. (daher der Name rem)

Wer sich für sowas interessiert sollte sich mal wirklich mit sowas befassen. Ich finds ziemlich interessant. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rushk (15. März 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> hmm träume in denen was schlimmes passiert?
> ich hab das öfters mal gehabt, das ich nachts aufgewacht bin und erstmal gedacht hab Puuuh ich hab nur geträumt aber kann mir deswegen was schlimmes passieren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das war auf Mushroom's Post bezogen. Er meinte, wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe, dass man im Schlaf nur durch "wichtige Sachen" wie z.B. Gefahr unterbrochen wird.


Mir fällt aber nichts schlimmes ein das passieren könnte während ich schlafe. Ich denke die einzigsten Sachen durch die man deswegen auf die Schnell aufwachen würde, wären

a) laute Geräusche oder b) ein Albtraum

Da aber beides nicht der Fall war wollte ich nur wissen wovon man dann aufwachen sollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rushk (15. März 2010)

Also dieser kurze "scheinbar erholende" Schlaf geschieht nur, wenn man in Phase l oder ll geweckt wird... Noch fitter fühlt man sich wenn der Körper vorher - warum auch immer - Hormone ausgeschüttet hat. Richtig soweit?


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. März 2010)

Es gibt genug Dinge die du Unterbewusst wahrnimmst und davon aufwachen kannst die dein Waches Ich nicht erkennt oder nicht als Gefahr einschätzt...


----------



## Skyler93 (15. März 2010)

Rushk schrieb:


> Das war auf Mushroom's Post bezogen. Er meinte, wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe, dass man im Schlaf nur durch "wichtige Sachen" wie z.B. Gefahr unterbrochen wird.
> 
> 
> Mir fällt aber nichts schlimmes ein das passieren könnte während ich schlafe. Ich denke die einzigsten Sachen durch die man deswegen auf die Schnell aufwachen würde, wären
> ...



ka ich weis nur das wenn man von selber aufwacht man total fit ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (15. März 2010)

Rushk schrieb:


> Also dieser kurze "scheinbar erholende" Schlaf geschieht nur, wenn man in Phase l oder ll geweckt wird... Noch fitter fühlt man sich wenn der Körper vorher - warum auch immer - Hormone ausgeschüttet hat. Richtig soweit?



Ich glaube während des kompletten Schlafvorgangs werden Hormone ausgeschüttet. 
Zudem wechseln die Schlafphase immer häufer, desto länger man schläft. Was auch der Grund fürs Aufwachen ist. Dann solte es egal sein in welcher Phase man aufwacht, denn man ist ja erholt. Sollte wohl nur bei kürzeren Nächten so sein bzw. wenn man "ungünstig" aufwacht - in der falschen Schlafphase halt.


----------



## Rushk (15. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich glaube während des kompletten Schlafvorgangs werden Hormone ausgeschüttet.
> Zudem wechseln die Schlafphase immer häufer, desto länger man schläft. Was auch der Grund fürs Aufwachen ist. Dann solte es egal sein in welcher Phase man aufwacht, denn man ist ja erholt. Sollte wohl nur bei kürzeren Nächten so sein bzw. wenn man "ungünstig" aufwacht - in der falschen Schlafphase halt.



Ah, okay.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich werde mich jedenfalls nun auch so langsam mal in Richtung Bett begeben.

Gute Nacht wünsche ich euch allen, und danke für die Hilfe   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (15. März 2010)

Schlaf gut und wach morgen in einer der ersten 2 Phasen auf *g*


----------



## Potpotom (16. März 2010)

Wie mir scheint, wache ich immer in Phase IV auf... 

Ausgeschlafen? Niemals!


----------



## Ennia (16. März 2010)

Für leute, die unregelmäßige Bettzeiten haben, ist so ein Schlafphasenwecker schon empfehlenswert. Das ding weckt dich innerhalb eines Zeitfensters, wenn man gerade von der REM- in die Leichtschlafphase wechselt. Logischerweise steht man dann viel leichter auf. Einfach mal nach Schlafphasenwecker googlen.

Zum TE kann ich nur sagen: als ich noch jung war, machte mir das auch nix aus, weniger als 5 stunden zu schlafen ^^ ich gehe zumindest jetzt mal einfach davon aus, dass du noch jünger bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rushk (16. März 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Für leute, die unregelmäßige Bettzeiten haben, ist so ein Schlafphasenwecker schon empfehlenswert. Das ding weckt dich innerhalb eines Zeitfensters, wenn man gerade von der REM- in die Leichtschlafphase wechselt. Logischerweise steht man dann viel leichter auf. Einfach mal nach Schlafphasenwecker googlen.
> 
> Zum TE kann ich nur sagen: als ich noch jung war, machte mir das auch nix aus, weniger als 5 stunden zu schlafen ^^ ich gehe zumindest jetzt mal einfach davon aus, dass du noch jünger bist
> 
> ...



16 um genau zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und @Asayur Jap, bin ich sogar heute. ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. März 2010)

Also wenn ich 2-4 stunden schlaf bin ich den nächsten Vormittag topfit und dann gehts rapide bergab mit der fitness wenss in den nachmittag geht ^^

aber ich schein auch immer in Phase IV aufzuwachen ;D ( gute ausrede wenn man zuspät zu Bio kommt ^^ )


----------



## Davatar (19. März 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Bei mir ist nur das umgekehrte Phänomen zu beobachten.
> Ich kann 12 Stunden schlafen und bin immernoch hundemüde.


Es gibt normalerweise 2 verschiedene Arten von Menschen:
- Tagmenschen: Ihnen fällt es normalerweise nicht allzu schwer, morgens aufzustehen. Am Morgen sind sie topfit und verüben Bestleistungen, nachmittags flacht ihre Effizienz ab und abends sinkt sie je später es wird desto mehr Richtung Nullpunkt.
- Nachtmenschen: Ihnen fällt es normalerweise unheimlich schwer, morgens aufzustehen. Am Morgen sind sie totmüde, erst am Nachmittag wachen sie so langsam auf und abends sind sie topfit und absolut effizient.

Gemäss diverser Schlafstudien gibt es ebenfalls eine Tiefschlafphase, in der sich der menschliche Körper am besten erholt. Diese Tiefschlafphase ermöglicht dem Menschen eine bestmögliche Erholungszeit. Verbringt er seinen Tiefschlaf während dieser Phase, ist er am nächsten Tag oft sehr stark erholt, schläft er sie nur teilweise oder gar nicht durch, ist er am nächsten Tag eher müde, schlaff und kaputt. Diese Tiefschlafphase tritt normalerweise ein bei...
... Tagmenschen zwischen 00:00-01:00 Uhr
... Nachtmenschen zwischen 01:00-02:00 Uhr
Je nach Körper, Einstellung und Verfassung können sich diese Phasen auch um bis zu einer Stunde verschieben.

Was heisst das nun also? Ganz einfach: Gehst Du zu früh oder zu spät ins Bett wirst Du vermutlich während dieser Tiefschlafphase unruhig/nicht tief genug (oder gar nicht) schlafen. Dein Körper wird sich nicht sonderlich gut erholen und Du bist den ganzen Tag über kaputt.

Daher mein Rat an Dich: Versuche rauszufinden, wann Deine Tiefschlafphase ist und geh dann entsprechend früher oder später ins Bett.


(Gibt natürlich wie immer Ausnahmen)

Ich beziehe mein Wissen hier aus ein paar Studien die ich gesehen habe und zusätzlichen Beobachtungen in meinem Verwandten- und Bekanntenkreis. Ich garantiere weder für Korrektheit, noch habe ich eine entsprechende Ausbildung in dieser Richtung genossen. Aber gemäss meiner Beobachtungen (vor allem auch an mir selbst) scheint dies soweit wirklich zu stimmen.


PS: "Zu viel" Schlaf macht übrigens auch müde. Das merkt man besonders gut, wenn man nach einer richtigen wöchigen Grippe doch wiedermal aus dem Bett geht und feststellt, dass man eigentlich doch schon seit 1-2 Tagen gesund wäre, aber halt einfach im Bett geblieben ist, weil man so kaputt war.


----------



## tamirok (20. März 2010)

eign. ist die frage ja schon beantwortet.. also werf ich noch ne kleine hinterher bvor der fred tot ist^^
wieso sind manche menschen leistungsfähiger bei nacht als am tag?


----------



## Ykon (21. März 2010)

tamirok schrieb:


> wieso sind manche menschen leistungsfähiger bei nacht als am tag?



Davatar hat ja die Theorie der Tages - und Nachtmenschen beschrieben, die ich persönlich auch noch nie gehört habe. Quelle wäre super. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erstmal muss natürlich unterschieden werden wann und für wie lange ein Mensch schläft, da kann es natürlich einige Unterschiede geben.
Soweit ich weiß, soll die Phase, bei der man am leistungsfähigsten ist, ungefähr von 19:00 bis 20:00 Uhr liegen. Das ist jetzt natürlich nur der Durchschnitt.


----------



## Wowler12345 (21. März 2010)

Ich denke, dass du dich über irgendwas freust oder auf irgendwas aufgeregt bist. Es kann auch sein dass du eben etwas spannendes im TV gesehn hast.^^


----------



## Darussios (21. März 2010)

Ich kenne das Phänomen nur von LAN-Partys, da ich in aller Regel länger wie 5 Stunden schlafe.
Es geht so in den Abend rein und man wird langsam hundemüde und fühlt sich richtig Elend etc.
Doch dann dreht sich das nach ner Zeit um 180° und man ist topfit, als ob man grad nen richtig erholsamen Mittagsschlaf hatte.
Dann kommt wieder Hundemüde, dann wieder Hellwach, dann Hundemüde.
Die meisten LAN-Parties in meinem Freundeskreis waren in meiner dritten persönlichen Hellwachphase rum.
Wenn ich dann aber im Auto (natürlich aufm Beifahrersitz mit nem ausgeschlafenen Fahrer) sitze, bin ich blitzschnell weg und penn, obwohl ich dachte, ich bin hellwach.
Ich werd dann meisten vor meiner Haustür geweckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (21. März 2010)

Mir passierts auch öfters.
Wenn ich z.B. um 0:00 oder 1:00 uhr ins bett gehe und um 6 aufstehe weil ich zur schule muss,bin ich für ersten moment hellwach und gut gelaunt aber in der schule macht sich die müdigkeit bemerktbar.

Wenn ich aber um 22 uhr ins bett gehe,bin ich morgens hundemüde und komme kaum aussem bett,bin dann aber in der schule total fit und kann mich super konzentrieren


----------



## Reo_MC (21. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Hab mich mal während einer Projektreihe in der Schule ziemlich lange mit Träumen und psychologischen Hintergründen von Schlaf, Träumen und all den Quatsch befasst...



Wie intensiv war das denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *stellt sich vor wie sich Ykon hochkonzentriert eine Schlafbrille aufsetzt und zu schnarchen beginnt*

@Topic: Passiert mir auch ab und zu, den Wochentag verschlafen und festgestellt dass am nächsten Tag Schule o.ä. ist, nach gefühlten 0,3 Milisekunden Schlaf aufgestanden, _habe mich aber nicht gerädert gefühlt_! D.h. ging mir prima, nur so gegen 18 Uhr bin ich laut Aussage einiger Umstehenden umgekippt als ob mich einer niedergeknüppelt hätt'.


----------



## LiangZhou (22. März 2010)

Ich als Typ der sich am WE immer irgendwo herumtreibt und Sonntags immer bis spät in die Nacht wachbleibt (Stehe demnach aber auch immer spät auf). Montags bin ich dann hellwach und munter, auch beim Basketballtraining leiste ich 100%. Abends kipp ich aber direkt weg und bin Dienstags müde^^


Ein Freund schläft viel (22 Uhr ins Bett, 16 Uhr aufstehen zB.) und ist trotzdem oft und sehr müde. Menschen gibts^^


----------



## Tokkrash (22. März 2010)

Ich schlafe im schnitt 8 Stunden was halt normal ist, aber davor gehe ich noch Abends eine lange runde da schläft es sich gleich viel besser besonders wenn du vor dem Schlafen gehen noch Milch mit Honig Trinkst natürlich warme Milch sonst bringt es nichts, kann ich nur empfehlen wenn man probleme mit dem einschlafen hat und das Bettzeug lüften bringt da meist auch was ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (23. März 2010)

Tokkrash schrieb:


> Ich schlafe im schnitt 8 Stunden was halt normal ist, aber davor gehe ich noch Abends eine lange runde da schläft es sich gleich viel besser besonders wenn du vor dem Schlafen gehen noch Milch mit Honig Trinkst natürlich warme Milch sonst bringt es nichts, kann ich nur empfehlen wenn man probleme mit dem einschlafen hat und das Bettzeug lüften bringt da meist auch was ^^





Gott, was habe ich jetzt Lust auf Milch mit Honig xD Und kannste mir sagen was das in deiner Sig ist? Also sowohl die frau als auch diese Ringe.

B2T: Heute ist mir wieder aufgefallen das ich eigentlich zzt. auf Minus laufe, eben beim 24 gucken direkt eingepennt >_> Nun aufgewacht und putzmunter.


----------



## Tokkrash (23. März 2010)

Nellly Furtado und Donuts LiangZhou ^^


----------



## Thoor (23. März 2010)

wenn ich um 22.00 schlafen gehe und um 6.00 raus muss hab ich keine chance und werd 100% verschlafen, wenn ich aber erst um 24.00 am kissen horche bin ich am anderen tag hellwach, ich denke es hat damit zu tun das du gar nicht erst richtig tief beginnst zu schlafen, denn wenn du einmal schläfst ist es echt hart aufzustehen :/


----------

